# Lejour Flygraf



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I've a watch I'm thinking of selling, but I've no idea of it's value. It's as the title says, it's 17 jewels, it stamped 'Continental Time, France' inside the back, on the back it says 'All Stainless Steel France' and has a raised fancy 'Y' with the head of a knight and fancy ribbon around most of that.

Any ideas?

sci


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

photograph would be good







,need to see condition and movement if possible to give an estimate.

prob a 7733 movement ,is it working correctly?


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

pugster said:


> photograph would be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi pugster, it appears that the watch works. Eh, is it stem wind or self wind? Shows how much I know 'bout watches. I'll get some photos as soon as I can.

Can I post them here with my reply?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

sci said:


> Hi pugster, it appears that the watch works. Eh, is it stem wind or self wind? Shows how much I know 'bout watches. I'll get some photos as soon as I can.
> 
> Can I post them here with my reply?


Welcome to









Yes you can post them with your reply. Host them on photobucket and using the img tags. Copy & paste the IMG link into your post so the pictures appear.

Manual wind means you have to wind up the springs to make the watch work. Self wind/automatic watches have a rotor inside the movement and this winds the watch for you. You normally tell, as it is written on the dial or there is a noise when you shake the watch gently.


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you strange_too. That much I knew, I'm not sure what noise to listen for while shaking the watch. Hm. Tryin' to be nice to the watch. Good watch. Heel boy. Here's the 4 pics I placed on Photobucket:









Thanks!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a manual movement.

You can't see a rotor that would be present with an automatic movement.

Here's a picture of a rotor (picture borrowed from JonW sales post, as I haven't got a movement pic on file )








]

BTW I like the watch, can't value it for you as I don't know much about them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It needs a bit of work, you can see the caseback gasket has tuned into a sticky mess...Its horrible goo that needs a proper clean.....

I guess that it maybe worth 100-150 ish maybe?

Does it all work properly? Do the sub hands ( the little ones) all reset to the '12' position?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I do like the chrono setup, interesting dial work


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

I like it.

Would sell easily at the Â£150 mark in my view. Probably a bit more if you had it serviced, but that would cost perhaps Â£50-60.

Edited to add - that's assuming its all working OK of course.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

I'd say the movement is a Valjoux 7736 at a guess?

As has been said already, the value will all depend on the condition and if the chronograph ('stopwatch'  ) functions , resets correctly and if it keeps good time.


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

jasonm said:


> It needs a bit of work, you can see the caseback gasket has tuned into a sticky mess...Its horrible goo that needs a proper clean.....
> 
> I guess that it maybe worth 100-150 ish maybe?
> 
> Does it all work properly? Do the sub hands ( the little ones) all reset to the '12' position?


Strange_too as soon as I saw the self winding movement, a biddy bulb lit over me dome. Thanks for the pic, I've seen similar before.

jasonm, THAT was a gasket! I thought it was grease. It looks and acts like grease. Yuck. Heck to remove from my fingers. As for the sub hands

I'm doin' an experiment. I'm thinkin' the bottom sub is hours? The left is seconds and the right, minutes? I'm letting them run, I've more or less figured out how to get 'the watch' runnin'. Since I haven't seen the bottom sub off of the 12 position, I don't know if it turns. They all return even the large second hand, that is if the hr sub is working. Hm. So a rubber gasket is a petroleum product. And returns to grease after so many years?

This is my wifes' watch. See received it from her dad when they were taking flying lessons back in the 70's. It's been in a drawer fer years.

I guess I could use a primer on the knob functions, if someone has the time. Apparently the right sub runs only when the large second hand is running.

Its 5 AM here on the Pacific side of the states, and I'm soon off to work. I work 12 hr shifts so I probably won't get back to this until Monday.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

sci said:


> I guess I could use a primer on the knob functions, if someone has the time. Apparently the right sub runs only when the large second hand is running.


Almost all chronograpphs work in the same way:

The button at 2 o'clock will start and stop the stopwatch.

The button at 4 o'clock will reset the hands to zero. (Always stop the stopwatch before resetting it.)

The sud dials are as foillows:

The dial at 9 is the continuous seconds ie it should be running all the time the watch is running - obviously you will need to wind it up with the crown ...

the dial at at 3 is the 30 minute register - it will complete one revolution every 30 minutes (when the stopwatch is running)

the dial at 6 is the 12 hour register - as above but one revolution every 12 hours

Stopwatch seconds are tracked with the big centre seconds hand.

When you start the stopwatch the centre seconds hand will start running; after one minute the 30 minute register will hjave moved one "tick" , etc.

Hope that is reasonably helpful.


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Tertius, very helpful. I guess I should confess at this time. I'm sure this is a sacrilege on this particular website. I'm a digital watch type of guy.

GASP! Sorry, its true. I've several incarnations of Casios tough solar triple sensor watches. I love em! Lots o' functions, lots o' alarms, very very useful.

OTOH I can understand the fascination with a attractive, intricate, well built watch. Similar to a woman. Oops, hope I've not offended any watch lovers of the tender gender, didn't mean ta.

A couple of other questions, if I may. what is the average number of times needed to wind a watch for a 24hr period, and if I run the chronograph non-stop for a day how much sooner will it run down?

Oh, and what should I use to cut the goo grease with?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

sci said:


> A couple of other questions, if I may. what is the average number of times needed to wind a watch for a 24hr period, and if I run the chronograph non-stop for a day how much sooner will it run down?
> 
> Oh, and what should I use to cut the goo grease with?


Once, a watch working well should give you a good 30+ hours on a full wind.

I used trichloroethane with a q tip on the goo I as a gasket on my Omega SM300. However a solvent of some kind on a q tip should be fine. Don't splash it around and don't get it on the movement.

You'll need to replace it, but any good watchie will have a stock of replacement gaskets.


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

strange_too said:


> Once, a watch working well should give you a good 30+ hours on a full wind.
> 
> I used trichloroethane with a q tip on the goo I as a gasket on my Omega SM300. However a solvent of some kind on a q tip should be fine. Don't splash it around and don't get it on the movement.
> 
> You'll need to replace it, but any good watchie will have a stock of replacement gaskets.


Thanks. Approximately how many times do I wind the stem back and forth to do a full Wind? I suspect over winding is easily possible.


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

tertius said:


> Almost all chronograpphs work in the same way:
> 
> snip..
> 
> ...


All info was very helpful. The large center second hand is counter intuitive for me. I would have been confused by that for eons. Always stop the stopwatch is something I probably wouldn't have caught on my own anytime soon, either.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just wind the winder untill you feel a change in resistance, you will know when to stop, there is no such thing as 'overwinding'....

It might be an idea to get the watch overhauled/serviced, by the look of it it hasnt been done in a very long time, if at all......


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Just wind the winder untill you feel a change in resistance, you will know when to stop, there is no such thing as 'overwinding'....
> 
> It might be an idea to get the watch overhauled/serviced, by the look of it it hasnt been done in a very long time, if at all......


Thanks. I'm getting the hang of it now, I initially thought the watch was fritzing due to the large second hand not moving until I pushed the 2oclock

button. Does such a watch need winding every day, every other day, etc. Pardon me for my utter ignorance, and I do 'preciate all the advice\comments

that have befallen me. And if I type a bit odd, I'm a yank after all.

And a California yank at that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

most new watches will last nealry a couple of days on a full wind, as they get older the reserve often falls.


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

pg tips said:


> most new watches will last nealry a couple of days on a full wind, as they get older the reserve often falls.


Interesting. It ran a bit more than 24hrs. This watch wasn't worn that much. Which means I probably didn't wind it up enough. It did keep the time according to the digital clock I set it with.

Thank you.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

sci said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > most new watches will last nealry a couple of days on a full wind, as they get older the reserve often falls.
> ...


I think you should expect to wind it every day, if you are wearing it every day of course.

Its ideal to wind it (approximately) the same amount at (approximately) the same time every day.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd seek a professional opinion


----------



## fredo (Jun 4, 2007)

hi Sci,

Nice watch. I can interested by buy your Lejour. Pls pm me.

regards












sci said:


> Hi, I've a watch I'm thinking of selling, but I've no idea of it's value. It's as the title says, it's 17 jewels, it stamped 'Continental Time, France' inside the back, on the back it says 'All Stainless Steel France' and has a raised fancy 'Y' with the head of a knight and fancy ribbon around most of that.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> sci


----------



## sci (Jan 11, 2008)

fredo said:


> hi Sci,
> 
> Nice watch. I can interested by buy your Lejour. Pls pm me.
> 
> ...


Hi fredo, I'm not a PM kinda guy. I'd be happy to talk to you on this public forum though. First off who am I talking to? I'm Bob.


----------



## sherman (Aug 12, 2007)

hi bob,

for contact me : [email protected]

bye



sci said:


> fredo said:
> 
> 
> > hi Sci,
> ...


----------

